# p regalis bite



## joby (May 27, 2009)

just been tagged by a 5 inch juvi p regalis i was just moving one out of my colony coz it has well out grown its house mates and as i touched one of its back legs to make it move it turned round ran up my hand and bit me on the wrist all i an say is it hurts quite a lot


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Ouch, can see the red coming up on the surounding area. How's the pain levels? Are you getting any of the other effects often mentioned from the bites - muscle cramps, nausea, etc?


----------



## joby (May 27, 2009)

boxofsorrows said:


> Ouch, can see the red coming up on the surounding area. How's the pain levels? Are you getting any of the other effects often mentioned from the bites - muscle cramps, nausea, etc?


most pain is local to the bite but my whole arm to my elbow has a dull ache and it has swollen more


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Blimey that does look painful :gasp:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

joby said:


> most pain is local to the bite but my whole arm to my elbow has a dull ache and it has swollen more


I know we don't need to say, but keep an eye on it and make sure someone's aware in case you need to pop into A&E.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ooof its got you good and proper there!


Did you touch its back leg with your hand? Schoolboy error lol


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

You really should to the hospital with a _P.regalis_ bite, just incase it gets a lot worse!


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Not good!

Hope you're ok. Keep us updated. Always interesting to see the progression.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Holly :censor:! that looks well naughty, the span of the punchers looks massive, would be interesting if you could keep us updated on whats happening, ya know a couple more pic's at varying intervals,..


----------



## liamrushton17 (Aug 30, 2010)

m8 that looks nasty,since i brought mine over to urs iv been pretty calm around them.but now ill go back to being scared :lol2:
ill pop over soon for a catch up.
hope it dsnt get to bad but keep an eye on it.
take it easy dude


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

martin3 said:


> Holly :censor:! that looks well naughty, the span of the punchers looks massive, would be interesting if you could keep us updated on whats happening, ya know a couple more pic's at varying intervals,..


It might be too late already? :gasp:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

He wont be posting any time soon with that bite....maybe pop back in a couple a days for a update  he will be in agony right now


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Man that's a nice tag fingers crossed u arm don't fall off lol


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

got you proper. he ant posted for a while. hope that dont happen in rochdale they clossed the a and e


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

well he's online so he ain't dead yet :whistling2:

I expect it hurts a lot though, a bite from a 5" regalis will pack a punch


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

He might be online but that don't mean he is not foaming at the mouth and twitching in front of the screen :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## joby (May 27, 2009)

well its been just over 3 hours and im still alive the pain has traveld to my shoulder and my fingers hurt when i move them and there is a bit of bruising and swelling around the bite. I got a bite of a mature male OBT about 2 years ago and that was not even close to this pain its like a deep throbbing pain with burning hear are some more resent pics


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Starting to look like it needs to be amputated. is looking sore tho mate


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Be interesting to see how long it takes before it starts to subside, but still, ouch.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

This is what puts me off keeping pokies, why is always the nicest looking things that are the most dangerous?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

How does your chest feel and are you feeling sick atm ?? Honestly I am suprised you are online..


----------



## FelixM (Jun 26, 2012)

I've always had a phobia of spiders and this just made it so much worse! 5'' sounds like a very big spider, how can that still be growing?! Also, I will never understand why people would keep something that could be so potentially dangerous? What would happen if it bit him on the neck? Still, ouch. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## joby (May 27, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> How does your chest feel and are you feeling sick atm ?? Honestly I am suprised you are online..


I have a slight headache dont feel sick my chest feels ok but the pain oh the pain like nothing i felt before


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

I,d be sending the other half to the shop for some cans of special brew to dull the pain.


----------



## dougg (Jul 3, 2012)

That is looking sore, how bad is swelling? keep us updated if you can


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Have you got any super powers yet?


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

joby said:


> i touched one of its back legs to make it move


You moose!


----------



## locko75 (Aug 18, 2011)

Kamike said:


> Have you got any super powers yet?


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

I hope that the pain stops soon mate.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Ouch! That is looking sore. Now I realise why I nearly poo'd my self the other day when mine got out :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

If I ever get bit there's no way I'm telling you lot, distinct lack of sympathy going on here haha


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

FelixM said:


> I've always had a phobia of spiders and this just made it so much worse! 5'' sounds like a very big spider, how can that still be growing?! Also, I will never understand why people would keep something that could be so potentially dangerous? What would happen if it bit him on the neck? Still, ouch. I feel sorry for you.


I could potentially get to over 9" if he's really lucky. A bite from a pokie is something he's going to remember a fair old while (and hurt for a fair bit too!). It's purely bad luck, something keepers obviously aim to avoid but the unexpected happens. 
If it bit him on the neck then he'd probably sprout some fangs and go around hunting virgins in the moonlight with a cape on while trying to avoid garlic :2thumb: ohh, hang on, no that's the wrong myth... erm...


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> If I ever get bit there's no way I'm telling you lot, distinct lack of sympathy going on here haha


I dunno, I think the giggles must be making him feel better :lol2:
But yeah, rough audience in here tonite!


----------



## FelixM (Jun 26, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> I could potentially get to over 9" if he's really lucky. A bite from a pokie is something he's going to remember a fair old while (and hurt for a fair bit too!). It's purely bad luck, something keepers obviously aim to avoid but the unexpected happens.
> If it bit him on the neck then he'd probably sprout some fangs and go around hunting virgins in the moonlight with a cape on while trying to avoid garlic :2thumb: ohh, hang on, no that's the wrong myth... erm...


How is it lucky to have a 9'' spider??!!!!!!!!! That's crazy!!!!! Isn't that bigger than the giant bird eating tarantula? What would you feed a 9'' spider? Dogs? Pigs? Sheep?


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was just thinking how plain weird spider and snake owners are (I'm a snake owner myself and hope to own an Avic soon so I count myself in, lol)!

Imagine dog or cat owners showing off any bites or scratches they receive.... 
Only in this hobby, lol!


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't see this as showing off though. It helps to see threads like this. Maybe makes people realise that spiders can and will bite and perhaps some are best left well alone and extra care should be taken when the tub is open! (guilty of being careless here myself).

I think it's good to see the progression too and hear about the experience. Obviously this isn't great for the person who was bitten but it's definately not a case of 'my P.regalis just tagged me, look how :censor:ing hard I am' :lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> You really should to the hospital with a _P.regalis_ bite, just incase it gets a lot worse!


yes.



Dr3d said:


> He wont be posting any time soon with that bite....maybe pop back in a couple a days for a update  he will be in agony right now


would have thought.



FelixM said:


> I've always had a phobia of spiders and this just made it so much worse! 5'' sounds like a very big spider, how can that still be growing?! Also, I will never understand why people would keep something that could be so potentially dangerous? What would happen if it bit him on the neck? Still, ouch. I feel sorry for you.


they can top 6''.



martin lees said:


> I,d be sending the other half to the shop for some cans of special brew to dull the pain.


alcohol can make it worse.



**louise** said:


> Ouch! That is looking sore. Now I realise why I nearly poo'd my self the other day when mine got out :lol2:


that's why mine stays put. i open the tank to feed & water her (while he's in her cork tube) & that's about it.


----------



## squishyscott (Sep 17, 2011)

Any pictures of your assailant?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

joby said:


> I have a slight headache dont feel sick my chest feels ok but the pain oh the pain like nothing i felt before


 
I was starting to think heartless Bar stuards, until I re read you poked it's back leg to make it move :lol2: I'm not even gonna say anything else 

Go buy a green garden cane 2ft, takes them an extra 3 seconds to climb that big forceps make brill climbing frames :lol2:

On a serious note hope you was'nt venomated to bad an that the worst is over.... Tight chest yet ??? 

Numpty...


----------



## locko75 (Aug 18, 2011)

squishyscott said:


> Any pictures of your assailant?



Yeah, lets see the little bugger that bit you.

Joking apart though how are you feeling?


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh dear, just found this and seen your pics. Hope you are still ok, and that the pain is getting a bit more bearable for you..hugs ;-)


----------



## king kamehameha (Jun 8, 2012)

You need to draw some pen lines on your arm i.e g.wright style.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

king kamehameha said:


> You need to draw some pen lines on your arm i.e g.wright style.


You saying Graeme never got bit by that ornata :lol2:


----------



## king kamehameha (Jun 8, 2012)

Saying that can't a pokie bite kill you ?????


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

No, you just wish it had


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

Ha Ha the pain of others amuses me :lol2:

but seriously man are you alright? looks painful


----------



## swampeh (Dec 4, 2011)

Next time use a big :censor: stick dude :lol2: , 
seriously though hope your ok?

has your arm fell off yet?

can we see a picture of the assailant.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

who is Graeme Wright?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

He is a legend in the North East and in Swindon.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> He is a legend in the North East and in Swindon.


care to indulge?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Jonb1982 said:


> care to indulge?


You had to have been in the same circles back in the day I guess.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

FelixM said:


> I've always had a phobia of spiders and this just made it so much worse! 5'' sounds like a very big spider, how can that still be growing?! Also, I will never understand why people would keep something that could be so potentially dangerous? What would happen if it bit him on the neck? Still, ouch. I feel sorry for you.


Dude there's a big difference between painful and dangerous. Yes it hurts but its unlikely to be anything more than pain. Secondary infection is the killer and that can come from a bite off your cat or hamster...

If it bit his neck then I guess he would have a very sore neck, might need anti inflammatories to control swelling but I doubt it would be a real danger.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

kris74 said:


> Dude there's a big difference between painful and dangerous. Yes it hurts but its unlikely to be anything more than pain. *Secondary infection is the killer and that can come from a bite off your cat or hamster.*..


Worst bite Ive had off anything was off one of my pet rats, poor guy was pretty ill and had the sloppy runny poop all over him, tried to wash him and he freaked out and bit pretty savagely (had never done that ever before), I ended up in A&E with massive swollen hand from the infection it got.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

boxofsorrows said:


> Worst bite Ive had off anything was off one of my pet rats, poor guy was pretty ill and had the sloppy runny poop all over him, tried to wash him and he freaked out and bit pretty savagely (had never done that ever before), I ended up in A&E with massive swollen hand from the infection it got.


Aye, this is why we get tetanus shots, stop the lockjaw!

Christ, you get more danger of infection walking through sunderland than you would off a pokie bite and to be honest is rather be bitten off 5 pokies at the same time than endure a walk up that scumhole ha


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

martin lees said:


> I,d be sending the other half to the shop for some cans of special brew to dull the pain.


But that is your answer to everything!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Bit late to help the OP, but does anyone have specific info on the peptides which make up Pokie venom? Are they heat liable at all? Can't find anything anywhere on the net about it. Therefore can't give any advice other than painkillers and antihistamines! Rest assured you're very unlikely to have an anaphylactic reaction - it's extremely rare with peptides. 

Hows the pain doing now? Antihistamines and ibuprofen :thumb: always worth writing down what's happened on a notepad or something as well, such as details of spider in question, time of bite, and a timeline of symptoms and meds taken, and call a friend to check in on you every 30-60mins until the worst is over - that notepad may come in handy if you happen to pass out or are unable to communicate at the hospital! 

And in future, maybe this would come in handy? :lol2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> Bit late to help the OP, but does anyone have specific info on the peptides which make up Pokie venom? Are they heat liable at all? Can't find anything anywhere on the net about it. Therefore can't give any advice other than painkillers and antihistamines! Rest assured you're very unlikely to have an anaphylactic reaction - it's extremely rare with peptides.
> 
> Hows the pain doing now? Antihistamines and ibuprofen :thumb: always worth writing down what's happened on a notepad or something as well, such as details of spider in question, time of bite, and a timeline of symptoms and meds taken, and call a friend to check in on you every 30-60mins until the worst is over - that notepad may come in handy if you happen to pass out or are unable to communicate at the hospital!
> 
> ...


As far as I know they are not destroyed by heat, However I did not know this after a painful bite from a _S. calceatum_ male, and tryed a "hot as I could bare" water soak as with lion fish etc, it did ease the pain at the bite site a little. But I've been told since it's a very bad idea, cold being better to slow the spread.


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Oderus said:


> As far as I know they are not destroyed by heat, However I did not know this after a painful bite from a _S. calceatum_ male, and tryed a "hot as I could bare" water soak as with lion fish etc, it did ease the pain at the bite site a little. But I've been told since it's a very bad idea, cold being better to slow the spread.


Yeah, that was my thoughts... it'd be either a very good or a very bad idea heh, and unless you're certain you don't want to go chancing it! 

And S.calceatum - ouch!!! Not envying you on that one!


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

boxofsorrows said:


> Worst bite Ive had off anything was off one of my pet rats, poor guy was pretty ill and had the sloppy runny poop all over him, tried to wash him and he freaked out and bit pretty savagely (had never done that ever before), I ended up in A&E with massive swollen hand from the infection it got.


Yeah me too.
Worst bite for me was a gerbill and a cat but the cat one was due to the bacteria went all manky need treatment.
I made a white widow bite me and that was nothing to the gerbil or the cat.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> You are such an plonka at times Michael.... I heard you whining like a girl when you had to rehome a balfouri sling! : victory: the guy got tagged. This does'nt make him a ******!!!


I may be a plonka, but touching the back of a regalis (Or any t, is in fact asking for trouble). And I wasn't whining, Just asking the best way to do it. Although I'd rather be known to "whine" than be a muppet getting tagged by a regalis (or any T for that matter).




FelixM said:


> There is no need for that at all, what warrants this language? Surely he has learnt his lesson from all the pain he is in?


you would have thought so:



joby said:


> I got a bite of a mature male OBT about 2 years ago


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

empirecook said:


> I may be a plonka, but touching the back of a regalis (Or any t, is in fact asking for trouble). And I wasn't whining, Just asking the best way to do it. Although I'd rather be known to "whine" than be a muppet getting tagged by a regalis (or any T for that matter).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we are all complacent at times with regards to most things in life, I hope you dont have the misfortune of getting tagged by your holes when you mis read a situation


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

In agreement with some others, rat bite is the worst I've suffered. Right on the join under the tip of my left index finger. This resulted in a trip to A&E, a tetanus shot and a very cumbersome bandage... Very inconvenient, I had my driving test the next day. Needless to say I failed 

Also, horse bite to the face was pretty gruesome. right on the jaw line, near my chin. Broke the skin a little, but more like a graze - the worst part was the swelling. Made me look like Quagmire. 

Hope the OP is doing ok!! Any updates??


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Embo said:


> Hope the OP is doing ok!! Any updates??


Was just wondering the same this morning.


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

I think he must have turned into a t buy now and forgot. How to type


----------



## squishyscott (Sep 17, 2011)

I think he's trying to type an update, but keeps webbing up the keyboard when he tries to type.. :bash:


----------



## FelixM (Jun 26, 2012)

On that note, has anyone seen the new spiderman?


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

FelixM said:


> On that note, has anyone seen the new spiderman?


Not yet but the star might be the op :2thumb:


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

FelixM said:


> On that note, has anyone seen the new spiderman?


Yeah - he's on here & just been bitten by his regalis :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## FelixM (Jun 26, 2012)

:lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

He wont be feeling to good I dont recon.... I figured there may be a lul in him posting after the real effects set in  He was only talking to us for the first 4 odd hours of it happening, the venom still had not taken hold properly...


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Still, if anyone knows - please let us know how the patient is doing!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Its always bad to hear of people being bitten, but its important to know how and what were the symptoms.

Personally I think there's far too many people handling these and despite the warnings people are still prepared to do so, and advertise such in FB. That suggests to people they're not so bad after all, and we've had plenty of people suggest its all hype within this forum.

Whilst I'm not suggesting the OP has handled, he's quite clearly considered putting his hands in and nudging the pokie. Communities offer far more opportunity for getting bitten than single individuals and I strongly suggest a long pair of tongs when dealing with them.

There are reports of deaths from tarantula, but none are credible enough to stand up to much scrutiny and of those that do exist its not clear why it resulted in death. I think its safe to say, death is very unlikely when we have a "good" health service close to hand. However, the best they can offer you is painkillers and monitoring (heart and respiratory issues).

It has been noted by venom experts that people that have been bitten and those experiencing urticating hairs have a heightened awareness of high and low temperatures. You can test this out next time you get an armful of hairs by placing your hand under hot water.


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

May come in handy? 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/868472-24-hemostats.html
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

king kamehameha said:


> Saying that can't a pokie bite kill you ?????



i think a lot of spiders could kill you. it depends on how sensitive you are.

hopefully the guy is okay. i hardly go near my inch long regalis, and i wouldn't dream of poking it at adult size lol.

a trip to a & e would be a good investment of time. even if they just check you over and say you're fine, but it's all precautionary.

people who hold spiders choose to and most of the times they know the possible effects. it's all preference as some people handle every spider they own, some hold none, even if they have animals like G.pulchra etc


----------



## joby (May 27, 2009)

hay all just a update on the bite today i have full pain less use of my arm back as normal over the last few days i have been in new levals of pain. I think it peaked after about 24 hours and then graduly got better over about 16 hours i have a bruse around the bite and 2 small holes wher the fangs whent in i hade no chest pain or any other simptoms not mutch else to say part from i whont poke a pokie agen


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

joby said:


> hay all just a update on the bite today i have full pain less use of my arm back as normal over the last few days i have been in new levals of pain. I think it peaked after about 24 hours and then graduly got better over about 16 hours i have a bruse around the bite and 2 small holes wher the fangs whent in i hade no chest pain or any other simptoms not mutch else to say part from i whont poke a pokie agen


Can I just ask was the pain debilitating ie did you have to take time off work and were you bed ridden?


----------



## joby (May 27, 2009)

chalky76 said:


> Can I just ask was the pain debilitating ie did you have to take time off work and were you bed ridden?


 i did go to work but wish i didnt have to but if i dont go i dont get paied and im to skint for that for some reson it did hurt mutch more in the night than day but ther was a few time the pain was so bad


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

joby said:


> hay all just a update on the bite today i have full pain less use of my arm back as normal over the last few days i have been in new levals of pain. I think it peaked after about 24 hours and then graduly got better over about 16 hours i have a bruse around the bite and 2 small holes wher the fangs whent in i hade no chest pain or any other simptoms not mutch else to say part from i whont poke a pokie agen


Hes alive lol


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

fatbloke said:


> Hes alive lol


Some people will cashing their bets in now haha


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

joby said:


> hay all just a update on the bite today i have full pain less use of my arm back as normal over the last few days i have been in new levals of pain. I think it peaked after about 24 hours and then graduly got better over about 16 hours i have a bruse around the bite and 2 small holes wher the fangs whent in i hade no chest pain or any other simptoms not mutch else to say part from i whont poke a pokie agen


Good to see your back to normal again, & have no lasting problems,..Yeah! best not go poking pockies, cos pockies poke back,...:lol2:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Glad to hear you're okay!


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

He's maybe not out of the woods yet...


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Craig Mackay said:


> He's maybe not out of the woods yet...


So my bet is still on?

:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

where's the peck of pickled pokies peter piper poked :lol2:

glad you are still with us Joby


----------



## Kinryu (Aug 20, 2011)

Crap that looks like a monster spider bit you!! :gasp: So how does that compare to an OBT or Togo Starburst bite? Some have had paralasis with an OBT up one side ive been told. I never touch mine their mental!

Be interesting if you do a timeline on it. Hope its not to bad mate.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

**louise** said:


> I don't see this as showing off though. It helps to see threads like this. Maybe makes people realise that spiders can and will bite and perhaps some are best left well alone and extra care should be taken when the tub is open! (guilty of being careless here myself).
> 
> I think it's good to see the progression too and hear about the experience. Obviously this isn't great for the person who was bitten but it's definately not a case of 'my P.regalis just tagged me, look how :censor:ing hard I am' :lol2:


Spot on I think its very important to do a bite report


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

So what's the latest matey how's the symptons


----------

